
How to 'Tune' a City - misnamed
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2016/09/how-to-tune-a-city/501776/
======
alex_lubinsky
I am fond of this book! I've been working hard to improve the process of
renting properties in the USA and wholeheartedly support the idea that we have
to modernize and simplify our city life. Shifting from a linear system to a
circular one sounds great. Let's take the best feature of every city, like San
Francisco's recycling system and Hong Kong’s subway system, and integrate
these best practices in creating the City of the Future!

